# check up my new acros..



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

where is everyone.. ?:sw forum is like floating dead, damn ! I hope you guys didn't all gave up on your sw tanks..









My tank is doing OK, it's been up 3 months now and slowly it is a time to start stocking it with stoney corals.. Some LPS are already in but today I got tank's first acroporas..

Heil to my babies..


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow bob those are beautful.. Would like to see them under light in the tank... Very impressive...

Yeah this kinda sucks about low participation in the forum. I dont have much change in my tank, But I do have a new Angler I just got not too long ago will post pics in a second. Give at least something new to look at....


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Were those pics straight out off the bag? Boy they look good...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i agree the sw forum is DEAD!... to bad i dont have a sw tank but i enjoy learning about them, nice corals!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well theres a few us..and we appreciate you guys for still coming and helping out..hopefully we can bring more people in..alot of people tend to forget that we also have a salt section...


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah a few is the word, Me, you, BOB, Raptor, acestro. Maybe you should throw an openhouse on the site to draw the masses just to look at what you offer in the saltwater department. I personally have expanded my little knowledge quite a bit from this forum. My point is I would hate to see it go due to lack of participation.

And yes I do understand that this is a site dedicated to Characins of which I also own but I owe this forum this post just to let it know that there are still "A FEW OF US" that enjoy it .... I thank P-fury for the continued support of my saltwater habit.... 
Patrick

Ohh yeah, Hey BOB sorry to derail your accro thread. Its pictures and conversation like yours that keep me coming back.......


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

VERY NICE !!!
Good luck with them.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I am sorry to say i sold my saltwater tank you are an inspiration to us all. keep on rocking.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

thx. for the compliments..and







encouragement.. I need help with organizing circulation in my aquarium... As I mentioned earlier I'd like to make sps/lps tank out of it and next to the light water circ. is crucial..
there is 2x150 metal halide above the tank, which is not really to strong.. (if I knew than I'd take 2x250 but to late now...never mind I love the moonlight) Due to the relatively weak light sps are going to be in upper half of the aquarium and below that I plan to do lps.. Thats why I have to arrange strong current in upper part (tidal seas, crushing waves etc..) and more gently below and at the bottom but still to have some current, not to allow detritus to fall but to flow to feed corals and eventually part of it to end in overflow..

tank is 4'x2'x2' and I'd like to have pumps that are going to make good current but not I'm really sure which ones.. I noticed that most of the sps freaks speak about those tunze streamers.. they are speed controllable, have wild flow rates but still gentle combined with smart tunze controller they can be programmed to randomly dance several programs... nice but expensive..

Is there some good alternative for these pumps.. (to be spead contr.)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I appreciate this part of the site, it is still new...

I'll get my pics together and up soon too.

Regarding the acroporas, wow. I don't have the lighting for those but those look extremely healthy.

Just curious, how much did you pay for your metal halides?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

you guys forgot me!.. im no longer gonna check this section anymore.









jk.. been away from pfury.. searchin the lfs for "exotic" zoanthids lately


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

*Just curious, how much did you pay for your metal halides? *

Payed 700EU new in shop 1700EU... got lucky... computer controlled giessemann moonlight system (giesemann system 260 moonlight)
http://www.giesemann.de/en/suesswasserbele...ng/260_moon.php










some tech info:

_uses both metal halide and fluorescent lamps 
illuminated integral LC display 
menu-driven operation in four languages 
microprocessor lighting control
separate programs for metal halide and fluorescent lamps 
user-selectable moonrise and moonset times 
storage of all data on power failure 
emergency program and display of software status 
continuous, rapid-action height adjustment 
extruded, multi-powder-coated aluminium enclosure 
integral vent for temperature reduction 
glass-blasted, high-performance reflectors in highest 
grade aluminium 
fully mirror-coated reflector surface (99.9 % degree of reflection) 
optionally available with T5 technology_

But there is much cheaper metal halide available second hand and so.... I think that with bit of luck you could get away with 200-250$ for lets say aquamedic clasic 2x150w or so...


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Crazy...... Thats a hell of a light system... I see at a great price too.. Good pick up BOB..... Wow speaks four languages..... That my friend must be the crowned purchase youve made for that tank... Very nice...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

impressive :nod:

Thanks for the excellent info!


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

> Is there some good alternative for these pumps.. (to be spead contr.)


I wish there was. Save up the EU and purchase the Tunze. My 1700 GPH closed loop only cost around $ 150.00 USD to set up, but I really, really, really regret not purchasing one of the controllable Tunze Streams. They barely use any electricity too.
Even with 9 nozzles in my tank, I still have dead spots. The only close alternative is a Rio Seo. Once you remove the "directional jumk" it looks similar to a Tunze stream.

Here is a link to a good thread on the Rio:
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.p...86&goto=newpost

BUT, they are still a RIo, and still relatively new.

I am sure alot of Montipora species would thrive under those bulbs near the bottom of your tank.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

thx for the link, thats one big thread, well it is going to take some time to read it trough..
I think I'll go for tunze.. I mean when I spent so much already I'd like to have it all good.. (dunno about Rio pumps... they run on 110 right?)

btw. talking about tunze.. have you seen new wavemaker they made? (tunze wavebox)

some video in action (worth downloading)

http://www.aquatechonline.net/Video/video1.avi 
http://www.aquatechonline.net/Video/video2.avi

mutant thread about it

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.p...ghlight=wavebox


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice bob!!!!
Yeah, I have been away this week, And now have to get things back in order at home, But i think it will slowly build up its members here.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Yep Rio's sold in U.S. are 110v. Not sure if they make any other voltages.

I have seen the Tunze wavebox. I think I would get sea sick if it were in my home.







LOL

It definitely does the job.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

Hey this is sortof elrelevent but when you buy corals and sh*t do youjust throw them in or buy rock for them to attack too. I'm really new to saltwater and starting a tank in bout1-2 weeks.


----------

